# Why is everything such a secret?



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

I have a question for everyone, why is it such a huge secret when someone says they're catching fish in a certain North East river. I can completly understand why people dont want to give exact spots on the river and give out secret hole locations and such. But Why not say, hey I was up at so and so river this past weekend and were really catching the fish. Ok, Im jsut curious, I know they're not as tight lipped in some forums. Any responses are appreciated.


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

krob said:


> I have a question for everyone, why is it such a huge secret when someone says they're catching fish in a certain North East river. I can completly understand why people dont want to give exact spots on the river and give out secret hole locations and such. But Why not say, hey I was up at so and so river this past weekend and were really catching the fish. Ok, Im jsut curious, I know they're not as tight lipped in some forums. Any responses are appreciated.


 
The reason might be because there are probably a bunch of douchebags reading the reports given here. Many (most) here are respectable outdoorsmen (and women), but I think that the fear is that some a-holes will read the post and flood the area that many would like to enjoy some peaceful fishing in. 

Last thing I want is for a bunch of snaggers or something show up at my favorite steelie spot for example. 

Plus...fisherman (or hunters for that matter) have a natural inclination to be quiet about locations. It's just the nature of the game.

If you want a report on a certian river, make a post asking for that info. There are a few good-hearted anglers that will likely shoot you a p.m. to get you into the general area.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Irondust said:


> The reason might be because there are probably a bunch of douchebags reading the reports given here. Many (most) here are respectable outdoorsmen (and women), but I think that the fear is that some a-holes will read the post and flood the area that many would like to enjoy some peaceful fishing in.
> 
> Last thing I want is for a bunch of snaggers or something show up at my favorite steelie spot for example.
> 
> ...


 
There is a main reason, the other with you being 'new' here. Currently there are over 23,000 registered users, and probably 3x's that with lurkers. I dont mind helping a guy out, but not giving up my favorite places to fish, or hunt, or trap. They are my favorite places for a few reasons.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

you have to purchase the secret decoder glasses to read about the secret post about secret locations duh!!:coolgleam


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

friZZleFry419 said:


> you have to purchase the secret decoder glasses to read about the secret post about secret locations duh!!:coolgleam


Please send your $50 to my house with a self addressed stamped envelope and you should recieve your glasses in 6 to 10 years.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Many of our trout streams are smaller, fragile waters that cant handle a lot of fishing pressure for any number of reasons. Posting about these rivers can add to many fisherman to the equation thus over fishing the river.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

There are really not a lot of reports from the site period outside of Great Lakes and occasionally an off species in the warm water section.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Another issue is the Catch and Release issue. I don't mind sharing info as long as I'm confident the recipient isn't going to abuse it, broadcast it and ruin a good thing. It's impossible to know who's "listening" on the public forums. Remember, these are trout/steelhead we're talking about, not salmon. And the waters tend to be smaller, and more subject to fishing pressure. Just being cautious, is all. Regards.


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

I appreciate all the resposes, especially on the decoder glasses. That was funny. The only reason I ask is because I read like the NW streams and rivers forum, and they list exact rivers with no hesitation where in this forum its more withdrawn. The real reason is because I have 3 kids all under the age of 6 which the place we stay is like a 4hr drive for us, so the planning is really important, my 4 and 6 yr old think its the coolest thing in the world to see fish jumping out of the water every 2 sec. They also like to see me catch fish when they watch. So I try and use this forum as a guage to see how well theyre being caught. the river we go to, is hardly ever talked about in this forum and im not sure if its a huge secret or just not a very popular river to fish. So thanks again I appreciate it


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

krob said:


> I appreciate all the resposes, especially on the decoder glasses. That was funny. The only reason I ask is because I read like the NW streams and rivers forum, and they list exact rivers with no hesitation where in this forum its more withdrawn. The real reason is because I have 3 kids all under the age of 6 which the place we stay is like a 4hr drive for us, so the planning is really important, my 4 and 6 yr old think its the coolest thing in the world to see fish jumping out of the water every 2 sec. They also like to see me catch fish when they watch. So I try and use this forum as a guage to see how well theyre being caught. the river we go to, is hardly ever talked about in this forum and im not sure if its a huge secret or just not a very popular river to fish. So thanks again I appreciate it


You can always start a thread stating something like: Heading up to Alpena this weekend, anyone catching any trout on the rivers?. Or something to that effect. Guys will reply mostly in general terms. And some might send you a PM with more specific information. I know some guys who are really tight lipped about ANY river they fish. I know some guys who dont mind sharing some information. But the more detailed stuff should be via PM's.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I will tell you exactly why I don't post specific reports online. It is because one time I went to Alpena, to see if I could get some loose hen Kings for eggs, while I was on a Fall Steelhead fishing trip. I ran into some guys I knew in Oscoda, who had come down from Alpena. When I was in Alpena, they had closed the pump house, and opened some floodgates, to lower the pond above, so work could be done on a train bridge which was upstream. I smacked a bunch of Steelhead, and in discussing our fishing day, mentioned it to the Alpena guys - letting them know that I would be back there at 6:00AM the next day. So at 6:00AM, guess who was sitting exactly where I had planned to be, and who I told about it, the night before? 

I have seen many instances where someone posted a report, and the next day there were literally 5 times as many anglers at "the hot spot" from the day before. To me, it just doesn't make sense to let someone know about the "new hole" I found a bunch of fish in. If that makes me rude, then so be it. I have spent 35 years figuring out Salmon and Steelhead, and I do not feel obligated to shorten anyone's learning curve about WHERE to fish. I have no problem sharing info about rigging methods, bait, etc.


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

Fishndude,
I completly agree with you, I wasnt refering to specific holes or even specific parts of the river. Like I said in the earlier post, I was reffering to a general river. That was more my question. I hope nobody thinks im on here to get everyones special spot. Now ill be the first to admit I dotn have nearly the expirence fishing these river than alot of other people. So I dont expect to spend very little time and get my limit every time out. However I dotn know what the secret is about a general river. I mean its no different than calling on the phone to a local gas station or bait shop and asking them if the fish are hitting or not.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

krob said:


> * However I dotn know what the secret is about a general river*. I mean its no different than calling on the phone to a local gas station or bait shop and asking them if the fish are hitting or not.


If you dont get it yet, you need to go back and re read the posts on this thread. Also, look at the rules of this site regarding specific rivers and holes.
If you need specific information send a PM and i might be able to answer it.
If you need "general" river information that search All the rivers threads for more info.


----------



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

If you look at the second sticky on this fourm it tell ya why. There is a several year history on this subject.

DD


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

Ok, sounds good.
I didnt mean to get anyone upset.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> I have seen many instances where someone posted a report, and the next day there were literally 5 times as many anglers at "the hot spot" from the day before. To me, it just doesn't make sense to let someone know about the "new hole" I found a bunch of fish in. If that makes me rude, then so be it. I have spent 35 years figuring out Salmon and Steelhead, and I do not feel obligated to shorten anyone's learning curve about WHERE to fish. I have no problem sharing info about rigging methods, bait, etc.



I think everyone that spends a good amount of time on the streams can agree with this


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> to me, it just doesn't make sense to let someone know about the "new hole" I found a bunch of fish in. If that makes me rude, then so be it. I have spent 35 years figuring out Salmon and Steelhead, and I do not feel obligated to shorten anyone's learning curve about WHERE to fish. I have no problem sharing info about rigging methods, bait, etc


I agree with this point, especially as far as naming holes. I don't even mention river names anymore, unless it's peak season and there's been several reports on a certain river already. But on some rivers, especially the big river, I feel confident enough in my abilities to catch fish that people don't really bother me, unless they're snagging, which spooks fish; there's a guy in EVERY hole I want to hit; theres somebody that keeps getting everyones line or casts out of turn, then it gets annoying. The eastside fishery is much, much more fickle than the westside, the fish are more skittish, not to mention the fact that we get smaller runs. Do you really think, with the number of fish we get back, that the eastside can handle pressure like the westside gets? I mean, sure I post reports, but I try and crop as much of the pics as I can, and I'm vague with my info. A good angler shouldn't need to chase reports around, I go by what time of year it is, the weather and where I've fished and what I've caught fish on in the past under the same conditions/time of year. I mean, fishing salmon spawn in late-October below a dam/barrier or in good holding water is pretty much fall fishing for steelhead, not to hard. If you know what holes hold steelhead; have decent spawn; can tie bags, than you can catch fall-run steelhead trout.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm constantly out on the water, but east side or west side--I'm not posting reports let alone mentioning a river. I don't like crowds and the less people I see out on a river I'm fishing, the better my day is. That's just a simple fact. I mean, when I get into a bunch of fish and it's in areas where there's hardly anyone around, the very last thing I'm doing is running home and putting it on the internet. I seek out spots that have very few people, but fishing success is good--and I'm very tight lipped about those spots.

I'll be completely honest here--you don't have to be a fish god to find and catch salmon and steelhead. Yes, there's a lot of knowledge that one needs to acquire, but it's called paying your dues. If someone needs a fishing report to figure out where to fish, then they need to do more homework and spend more time out on the water. Take the sport seriously enough and then one will know where to find fish and in what rivers. If I meet guys out on the water and they're paying the dues, I have no problem sharing some info to help them out. Otherwise, I'd rather have my testicles cut off with a soup spoon than pimp out "my" spots on the internet, ya know?


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

"Why is everything such a secret?"

I'm selfish.


----------

